# Server und Client-keine verbindung über den localhost



## htl_vienna_19 (6. Sep 2007)

hallo

hab ne frage, vll kann mir ja hier einer helfen.

ich hab ein prob wenn ich mein Server programm starte und ich den client auf einem anderen rechner starte über den local host kann ich diese nicht verbinden.:bahnhof:  Beide Programme sind mithilfe von RMI geschrieben.

lg adi  :wink:


----------



## The_S (6. Sep 2007)

Naja, aber über die ip des Rechners, wo der Server läuft.


----------



## sparrow (6. Sep 2007)

Und eine Fehlermeldung würde auch weiterhelfen .....

Und die entsprechenden Zeilen im Code die die Verbindung herstellen.


----------



## htl_vienna_19 (6. Sep 2007)

Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Naja, aber über die ip des Rechners, wo der Server läuft.



danke bin auch grad draufgekommen das ich eigentlich es falsch hingeschrieben habe! hab auch grad nachgelesen das ich das alles zuerst mit einem rmiregistry starten muss^^

aber danke sehr nett   
lg adi


----------



## The_S (6. Sep 2007)

interpretiere ich das jetzt richtig als "Problem gelöst"?


----------



## sparrow (6. Sep 2007)

Also ich hab das Problem noch gar nicht ganz verstanden....


----------



## htl_vienna_19 (6. Sep 2007)

Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> interpretiere ich das jetzt richtig als "Problem gelöst"?



ja so kannst du es verstehn!!

ich hab noch in google nachgeschaut und dort hab ich herausgefunden das ich unter UNIX in der Shell Client und Server in .class umwandeln muss und ein rmiregistry starten muss ^^

ich sag nur was man so alles erfährt wenn man gründlich nachliest :### 

aber danke noch einmal 
lg adi


----------

